# todds fork or little miami



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

can anyone tell my if tods fork is flooded around morrow or the how about the little miami?

i was thinking about heading out but don't want to drive that far if it's flooded.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Little Miami is too high for me!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I havent seen either but I can promise you that both are blown and muddy


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Drove over it this morning and it's swollen and muddy. No rain forecast for this week so maybe next weekend will be better. Also, temps are supposed to be up in the 70s this week.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Both are high and muddy.


----------



## cbabs (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Miami river levels can be found at either: 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?03242050 -->for river at Milford
or
http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=mlgo1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1 -->for river at Spring Valley


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't waist your time. Both are running hard.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

well i wasted my time and got skunked. fished some clear feeder streams but no luck.


----------

